# Buying a used Versacamm sp300 any recomendations



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

hi all so i am going deep as i realized if you dont have it you can make money lol people asking for more products as i sell tshirts to them. so i decided ti be a small all in one stop and shop place. i do sublimation tshirts banners etc. now i am buying a used versacamm from my local sign shop. he is switchjing to 54" and dont need the 30 inch one. i went and checked the sp300 looked great. he did a demo of the print and cut worked great , tshirt materials workled great , banner materials worked great. i am conviniced to buy but before i go back any suggestions and any recomendadtions of what to look for in the machine. anything i should check in debth before i buy. any help will greatly appriciated . ohh and the price of the machine is great so i dont wanna pass


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I say as long as you have already seen that it print and cut on the different materials that you will be using. It probably is a good machine. You may want to ask if he has had any problems with it and whether it has been serviced by a tech and if so for what? But if it is good price and runs well, go for it!!! We have the 540VP and we love ours. I don't think you will be disappointed if you get it.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Agreed, we have it's big brother the VP540, it's a real work horse and basically trouble free, do you know if there is any warranty left on the machine? also if they are using OEM inks? other than those questions if it's cheap enough I doubt you could go wrong, you'll just out grow it and want a 54" later....but that's another thread. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

basicaly the machine was bought by one of the local dealers in my town. they are the ones who sold it to him so i know the origin. they are the ones who maintanined it and they are the ones who are only giving him 3000$ for the machine for trade lol . he is not selling it for that price so im buying it for a little more than that but machine looked great. comes with rip software and stand and set of inks. its 4 or 5 years old machine. the guy told me i can get extended warranty. is that true? is there such a thing from roland for a used machine? i am very excited now i dont have to use my regular 24 inch printer and y graphtec cutter and my laminator now i can do all that in one machine lol. one more question im lost on this iusse. this guy said he uses regular avery vinyl on this machine is that possible? or i missunderstood him.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

twistedmonkey said:


> basicaly the machine was bought by one of the local dealers in my town. they are the ones who sold it to him so i know the origin. they are the ones who maintanined it and they are the ones who are only giving him 3000$ for the machine for trade lol . he is not selling it for that price so im buying it for a little more than that but machine looked great. comes with rip software and stand and set of inks. its 4 or 5 years old machine. the guy told me i can get extended warranty. is that true?


Not sure on the extend warranty, but I do know that Roland is a great company to deal with as far as support goes, at that age I'd probably pass on a expensive warranty, it won't cover the print head(s) which would be the most common failure item.




twistedmonkey said:


> is there suck a thing from roland for a used machine?


Not that I'm aware of, like I said we have had very few issues with ours and the couple times we did call Roland they were nice people to deal with.



twistedmonkey said:


> i am very excited now i dont have to use my regular 24 inch printer and y graphtec cutter and my laminator now i can do all that in one machine lol. one more question im lost on this iusse. this guy said he uses regular avery vinyl on this machine is that possible? or i missunderstood him.


Ah...you will still need your laminator, most everything you print really needs to be laminated for it to last out in the weather, as to the avery vinyl, avery makes films/vinyl just like 3M, Oracal, and many others, he's just stating that is what he uses....I would guess.

Hope this helps.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

i guess this is going to be a true aset in my place. possibilities are endless. so much you can do with this machine. if i can make some $$ i want to go with the bigger one as well . i wanna get into car wraps as i used to install paint protection filmd so im very familar with tha process. thank you guys for sharing some of your thoughts. i will be buying this machine hopefully monday . already left a deposit


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Good Luck with your purchase I'm sure you'll be happy, on the car wrap topic, that's really the only issue with the printer which is the size of the vinyl you can run through it, 30" panels are a pain on like a full size van or trailer because of all the seams (lining up the design elements) but it can be done, the up side is that the 30" panels are much easier to apply than a 54".


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

thats why im hoping i make some money and upgrade to 54 so i can make the wraps 

i just read that i cant print on magnetic sheets directly. that kind of sucks. now i have to print on vinyl and mount it i guess. v series prints on directly


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

twistedmonkey said:


> i just read that i cant print on magnetic sheets directly. that kind of sucks. now i have to print on vinyl and mount it i guess. v series prints on directly


NOPE! we asked and the answer was NO, and after dealing with magnetic sheet even if we could we wouldn't chance a head strike on it.....besides it's easy stuff to work with and printed/laminated vinyl on it looks fantastic.


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

IYFGraphics said:


> NOPE! we asked and the answer was NO, and after dealing with magnetic sheet even if we could we wouldn't chance a head strike on it.....besides it's easy stuff to work with and printed/laminated vinyl on it looks fantastic.


Your VP-540 actually _can_ print directly on to magnets as long as they're less than 20 mil. The VP-540 has an adjustable print head. However, most customers don't choose to because it is a pain to load the magnetic material through the machine, you really have to babysit it. 

The SP-300 _cannot_ print magnetic because it doesn't have the adjustable print head.

Regarding the warranty discussed earlier, I don't believe you can extend it any longer but check with your local dealer.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks Adam, the NO reply we got was from the distributor we bought our VP from not from Roland, not in as a NO you can't but NO don't try it. LOL! as I said I would not risk it even though it is possible.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

i called the guy and i am picking up the machine this monday. i am very excited. will be my starter print/cut machine. i am also thinking about skateboard printing. custom. i will be using car wrap material print custom designs and apply it to a deck. hopefully now i can sell deck as well. i use regular vinyl now but this will be even better. oh boyy this machine is giving me headaches already. thinking about the possibilities. i think i shoul dtake it easy and start from basics lol i also called my local dealer got a price for new one it goes for 11595$ im paying half of that for a clean machine so i think price is ok. what u guys think? 5400$ plust roll of material, stand, media holder and softwares. fair price?


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

Doesn't sound bad, like you said a new VP300 is $12ish by the time it's delivered and set up, if you have any savvy business sense you should be able to get it to pay for itself in 12 months or less....not too bad a ROI.


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

You'll definitely want to laminate if you're doing skateboard decks. Make sure you use a nice glossy laminate. 

As long as you've seen it printing, cutting, etc, you'll be good to go. That's a pretty fair price. You could pay less but who knows what the condition would be!


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

this guy on ebay he is hamden,ct had it for 5000$ auction 8000$ buy it. says only personal use but not taking the chance o a machine didnt see yet. drive there is not bad from ny but still i have to pay before i go there. at least this guy im buying from here localy is offering me help afterwards and im also getting tshirts jobs from him as well so i cant complain at all. .. when it comes to laminating the prints for decks should i use hot or cold lamination? makes any differnce?


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

Hot or cold lamination depends on the laminate. Almost all of them are cold lamination. Having said that, adding a little heat to a cold laminate does help the clarity.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

twistedmonkey said:


> .. when it comes to laminating the prints for decks should i use hot or cold lamination? makes any differnce?


Cold.....we use a Diage roll cold laminator or a big squeegee, both work great depending on the size of your print. Lamination is the often over looked aspect of solvent based printing, while you can wrap a car with unlaminated vinyl the vinyl manufacturer won't warranty the vinyl, your ink will fade quickly when exposed to the sun day in and day out, and the printing on the vinyl will scratch by just washing the vehicle.

Hope this helps.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

i have a cold laminator and i just picked up a gbc 4250 used but like brand new for 300$ with 2 brand new rolls. ive been doin cold lamination on most of my prints so far from hp 130nr so im very familar with cold i tried hot lamiation tonite and it worked great. i have a 24 inch dye ink based sticker paper i printed spideman lol and fed the printed image through laminator 1.5 mil than i cut around teh image with my graphtec ce-5000 i made my frist phathead . came out oretty good. it was a great investment for 300$ wich it was bigger but i will definatlt test with the roland versacamm but i guess ill be using the cold one alot i have a feeling which it makes more sense like you guys said. thank you all for small tips and thoughts, im sure ill be asking more questions along the way. I love this forum. its great where honest people try to help eachother and better themselves. A+++ for all you guys


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

ok guys i just picked up my sp-300 guy didnt wanna wait untill monday so i had to get it today. it looks nice and clean ran a last test before picked it up all good. My only concern is the waste bottle machine is not plugged in and its still dripping to the bottle. i emptied the bottle and its still dripping in it. what can it be? is it the ink in the tubes? or there is a problem ? thanks guys


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Is it an SP300 or SP300V. I believe the SP300V works with Versaworks whereas the SP300 does not. What RIP software came with it?

As for the ink dripping, I'm not sure on that particular model, I run an SC-500 and I use Flexi Pro for my RIP.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

its an sp-300 and comes with roland colorrip


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

twistedmonkey said:


> ok guys i just picked up my sp-300 guy didnt wanna wait untill monday so i had to get it today. it looks nice and clean ran a last test before picked it up all good. My only concern is the waste bottle machine is not plugged in and its still dripping to the bottle. i emptied the bottle and its still dripping in it. what can it be? is it the ink in the tubes? or there is a problem ? thanks guys


Mike,

Could be just from moving the printer, I know there is a procedure that Roland wants you to do to move the machine but if you didn't go very far (distance wise) it probably isn't a problem, did you get the manual for the printer?


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

i think that was the issue. it was transportant in a van first and than moved to the second floor. so it did take some moving abuse lol. i left the printer alone since yesterday since i moved it upstairs. i will be putting new inks in it and give it a nice head cleaning . i am hoping there is no problem as i love to start printing but i wanna make sure this baby 100% ok. One thing i realized it a very gentel machine not like my hp 130nr lol


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh one more thing, yes you can print onto regular vinyl also.


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

we are going with 54 inch this thing is very small lol. wow that sucked just got it and we need a bigger already. i guess sp 5400 is the bigger one now i have to find one of those


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

twistedmonkey said:


> we are going with 54 inch this thing is very small lol. wow that sucked just got it and we need a bigger already. i guess sp 5400 is the bigger one now i have to find one of those


Mike, 

LOL...really? don't just jump into a SP540, if you are going to move up take your time and look at a VP540, one new can be had in the $17k range and you now have a trade-in that should knock a pretty large chunk off of that figure.

It would be worth talking to a distributor to try and get a deal on maybe a demo or something similar, the new model Versacamm just came out a month or so ago and I'd think there would be a deal to be found.

JMHO


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

LOL..........that didn't take long to outgrow.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

Glad I found this post, I am in the same boat, getting ready to purchase a used SP 300. Is there a noticeable difference in the print quality between the SP 300 and VP 300. 

It looks like I will need to replace at least one of the print heads. I am assuming the printer is 4-5 years old, what price range should I be looking at.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

SickPuppy said:


> Glad I found this post, I am in the same boat, getting ready to purchase a used SP 300. Is there a noticeable difference in the print quality between the SP 300 and VP 300.
> 
> It looks like I will need to replace at least one of the print heads. I am assuming the printer is 4-5 years old, what price range should I be looking at.


SickPuppy, I don't think there's a noticeable difference in the print quality, but the print speed is a lot different between an SP and a VP.....your asking about what you should pay for the printer? or print head? 

An SP300 with a bad print head IMHO would be worth a lot less than a 100% working printer, I'm guessing $3-$5K, I'm reasonably sure a print head is going to be over $1000, plus the installation, plus the ink loss, etc.

I doubt the print head is hard to install, from doing the maintenance on our VP I'd think it would be rather easy, the biggest issue is to be careful how the printer is moved, Roland has a procedure to get the machine ready to move that I would try to follow, if they have all the original manuals it should tell you what needs to be done, there is also a possibility that if the print head is banding or has some issues (other than just totally clogged) the cleaning solution you run through the machine could solve some printing problems. (the printer should come with cleaning cartridges) Biggest issue with the cleaning carts is all the ink loss from purging the old ink to get to the cleaning solution then the new ink to get rid of the cleaning solution.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

An SP from 4 or 5 years ago won't have the Intelligent Pass Control technology that the newer machines do today. The SP you're looking at may have a bit more banding than a new machine would.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

ayukish said:


> An SP from 4 or 5 years ago won't have the Intelligent Pass Control technology that the newer machines do today. The SP you're looking at may have a bit more banding than a new machine would.


Roland is telling me I can make a SP300V print like an SP300i with Intelligent pass with a firmware update.


----------



## SickPuppy (Aug 10, 2009)

Purchased the used SP300V. Got it home and set it up just to find out that the USB connector on the printer is DEAD. I have tried 4 different computers all with different operating systems and even used different USB cables. None of the computers will communicate with the printer. The printer will power up and do a test print but that is it. Luckily the printer came with a warranty. As I suspected the black print head is shot and will need to be replaced.


----------



## jdoug5170 (Sep 8, 2010)

Go for it! We purchased a used one from a local Roland dealer for not much more than that in January. Plus for us is that is what totally checked out by the authorized service center (our dealer) and updated for firmware, and most important to us....delivered and installed with training!!! They did have to come out a couple of times after for minor issues but it has been a GREAT experience. Paid for itself and then some this year.

I agree, no, no, no on printing direct on magnet material. But, do get yourself some canvas...great fun doing full color canvas prints!


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Print head is 750$-900$ each plus install if yoi dont do it yourself. You maybe able to clean the black printhead either with cleaning carts or by soaking the head. To soak remove carts. Install empty carts or just old ones out of ink. Remove maintenance cover. All power off unplug. Slide head to left. Fill a shallow tray with cleaning solution. Raise on some type platform until bottom of printhead sits in fluid maybe 1/8 inch. Let soak overnight. Then clean with swabs as normal to get rid of ink residue around edges. Reinstall good carts. Move head back. Do several head cleaning. Print test pattern it may take a bit if the head sucked up some cleaning fluid.


----------



## BettieGirl (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi IYFGraphics, You seem to really know your stuff so hope you don't mind if I bug you. I have a small personalization biz on the side with a Roland GX-24 cutter and heat press. I'm really wanting to get into the print/cut. I've priced new ones and even on a lease it's more than I want to pay right now. What are your thoughts on buying a used Versacamm? And what is better between the SP and VP? I want to start out with the 300 eventhough I think I will eventually want to upgrade down the road. I have been told that it is a mistake to chance buying a used one but what do you think? Thanks in advance!


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

You know you jumped on a post 18 months old. You might want to start a new one.


----------



## BettieGirl (Mar 12, 2012)

Haha thanks! I'm a newbie...just joined today Appreciate the tip!


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I did not want you to be waiting and possibly not get an answer because they stopped following the thread. I answered your other post so that is a start. Also there is all about versacamms on www.myversacamm.com. So here and there will give you a headstart. If you have some particulars if you ever do fine one - send me a PM. Happy hunting they are great machines. Stay away from the V series. The price is right but are the older models and subject to age problems. Could be a steal if you accept the risk and have money to put in if necessary.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Biggest problems are clogged heads. The black is the worst and accounts for 95% of head replacement. If it has been sitting for anytime at all plan on head replacement. 995 per head. Old ones has two newer one 4. That price does not include install. Been there done that.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Randy your information is not accurate based on current information. I would love for any SP or VP user to tell me they are having cloging issues. I will not say that it does not happen but not with regularity when it comes to the SP or VP models. 
- My next point speaks to the number of heads. Nothing to do with the newness but to the model. SP models will have 2 heads with the black and cyan sharing and the magenta and yellow on the other head. the VP has 4 heads with each color having a dedicated head. Your price per head is spot on and yes it does not include the $100 an hour service charge. 
- If you want to speak to oldness the in order from oldest to newness using the SP300 - SP300V; SP300; SP300I. The V series (especially the older models) have a cable system to run the heads and run on a USB. The 300 and 300I run on a belt system and use ethernet for connectivity. The V and the 300 use a firmware upgrade to bring it to the I ink delivery method. 
- The heads are rated for 6 billion shots, but can go longer and much shorter if you constantly are having head strikes. Captops are rated for 6months and I have not changed mine in 4 years (I wonder how better I would be printing). 
- As with any of thes large format digital printers you must do regular maintenance - not daily. The machine operates at peak performance with proper profiles, and they are in abundance for SP & VP models. 
- So to recap the above is for the SP/VP models not VS or BN models. This is from experience and extensive versacamm encounters. Other people experiences are their experiences. Feel Free to check other cammers on www.myversacamm.com


----------



## BettieGirl (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you so much for all of your help and advice! I need all I can get. Very nervous about pulling the trigger with a used machine and want all the info I can get my hands on first. Thanks again!


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

In the beginning did not want to overload you - my post just before this one gave you a lot more info. If you see something you like - catch me here, or the other place - PM me or [email protected]. I will tell you what to look and ask for.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Well we will agree to disagree on black head clogs. 
3 of them in last 6 months in my little town. Mine had to be replaced after sitting for 2 weeks in a move.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

I guess what I am really trying to pass along is on a used machine insist on a good nozzle check. Pay particular attention to the black.


----------



## BettieGirl (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you Randy! I appreciate your advice. Is a nozzle check something that can be done on the spot when I go look at a used model to buy or is that something that a service tech would have to come out and do for me? Thanks!


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Randy I will accept your agreeing to disagree and I will not say you are not experiencing what you actually lived through. I would say that there is something else wrong with your machine. Are you running the latest firmware? Also I hope you are not turning off the main power switch or power to the machine. If you are going away or moving and the machine is going to be off power you can pump the ink out to avoid what you are discribing. The last point - did you attempt to recover the head once clogged. There are procedures for that, although not 100% successful all the time. Hope to assist or get you tracking in the future. Way to many heads for that machine.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

No need for tech. There is a button on the control panel / menu that says test print. Load material. Press the button. This is something every operator does on a regular / daily basis prior to printing. All lines in grid should be present. Compare and see if they are all the same. If they look ragged, missing, going diff directions then check it out further. Several cleaning/ power cleanings may fix it. After that it goes into head soaking. Also see if you can get a full system report printout. This is more difficult. But if they know how, great. It will list head shots etc. other than a black head replacement and standard capping station and wiper replacements mine has been running for 7 years. Keep looking for an excuse to buy a new one, can't really find one. Luv it.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Just to clarify, 3 heads 3 machines at different shops in same small town, I only had to replace 1 black head over 7 years, that was due to sitting w/o power for 2 weeks. No timed cleaning. 
My point being a machine that has been sitting/ in storage is likely to have head clog issues, the most likely is the black head. All 3 in last 6 months at the other shops were also black. The Roland Tech said over the years he has replace 293 heads 95% were black. Also 2 of the 3 used Roland Inks, 1 used Triangle EDX.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

With the proper care and maintenance these machines will last forever. I got a VP-540 and it prints amazing. With the machine's main power left on it will power up every 24 hrs and do a self cleaning to keep the heads clean. Yes I agree that if a machine has been turned off "main power off" for a long period of time, there will be head clogging, but a lot of people have brought the heads back to life with a head soak.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Spot on!!!!


----------

